# Courier-IMAP



## rbizzell33 (Mar 26, 2010)

I rysnced an end users maildir folder and now the user can't login. The logs say locked


----------



## dennylin93 (Apr 1, 2010)

Can you post the actual contents of the log?

Also check the owner and permissions.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't know if Courier uses some kind of a locking file (like some POP3 daemons use a .pop3 lockfile in the user's mail directory), but maybe you rsync'ed it too?


----------

